
7 New Year’s Resolution Ideas for Open Source Project Developers - BuuQu9hu
https://sourceforge.net/blog/7-new-years-resolution-ideas-for-open-source-project-developers/
======
aiur3la
8\. move your project from the malware loving sourceforge to a more reputable
place

~~~
BuuQu9hu
Sourceforge got bought out and the new owners eliminated that practice:

[https://sourceforge.net/blog/sourceforge-acquisition-and-
fut...](https://sourceforge.net/blog/sourceforge-acquisition-and-future-
plans/)
[https://www.reddit.com/r/sysadmin/comments/4n3e1s/the_state_...](https://www.reddit.com/r/sysadmin/comments/4n3e1s/the_state_of_sourceforge_since_its_acquisition_in/)

